# Ssssssnakes



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Anyone got a snake?

This is my daughter snake Sid.......


----------



## Jools1234 (31 January 2013)

used to have lots of them, had a corn snake the same as your daughters and other types too


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Jools1234 said:



			used to have lots of them, had a corn snake the same as your daughters and other types too
		
Click to expand...



Sid is HUGE omg he is about 5 feet odd now.... thought a corn snake would be little


----------



## Jools1234 (31 January 2013)

5ft is a good size for a corn snake, only a couple of ours went over 4.5ft, do you feed sid in his viv?


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Yes as he is about 5 now and is used to it..... 

normaly no would feed them in a seperate 'feeding box'

Bit blase with him really as he is soo good


----------



## Jools1234 (31 January 2013)

i ask cos we were always told to feed them on newspaper due to them ingesting bedding when feeding and getting a blockage, the newsprint contains a chemical that prevents lice/mites and things too or so we were told


----------



## Floxie (31 January 2013)

A Carolina corn and a Mexican black king  I feed in the Viv now cos I'm lazy (and the mbk is nuts) - it's fine if you keep an eye on them and don't mind having to dodge the front end when you get them out - but mine have always been a little bit hunty so I have to find the tail anyway


----------



## LauraWheeler (31 January 2013)

He looks like our snake 
Meet MrSnake





This pic is of him when he was small he's now nearly 5ft long 
We feed him in his viv didn't know you were ment to do anything diffrent


----------



## Moomin1 (31 January 2013)

I have 3 corn snakes Springy.

Noodle was my first one, I rescued her from somebody's toilet cistern and she was only the size of a tealight curled up at the time.  She 4 1/2 ft now and still growing.  She's bright orange and red.

Copper was the second one who was found in a police station, and my OH decided to keep him.  He was about a foot long when we first got him and is about 3 1/2 ft now.  He's a darker browny/orange.

Finally, Lucozade, who is a bright dazzling luminous orange with bright orange eyes, who was found in somebody's garden, and is only the size of an earthworm still!  He's a feisty little sod, whereas the other two are very placid.  

That being said me and the OH have been bitten by Noodle and Copper but that was all the OH's fault! 

Then again, I have been bitten by an Asian water snake, tortoise, dogs, feral cats, hamsters, rabbits, squirrels, buzzards, and worst of all a fox attached itself to my shin infront of a crowd of people and I ended up spending five hours in hospital whilst they decided if I was going to fade away with some god awful disease and consulted with a specialist in London (middle of the night too).  So embarrassing.


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

#CAN'T TAKE YOU ANYWHERE !!! lol


----------



## Moomin1 (31 January 2013)

Springy said:



			#CAN'T TAKE YOU ANYWHERE !!! lol
		
Click to expand...

I'm a total disaster Springy!


----------



## joeanne (31 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Then again, I have been bitten by an Asian water snake, 

Click to expand...

My worst "snake bite" to date was an amazon tree boa that got me right in the belly.
THAT hurt.....LOTS!

Snakes rock though (most reptiles do in fact!)


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

God sid has never bit me..... Now i'm scared


----------



## joeanne (31 January 2013)

Being bitten by a cornsnake is like being savaged by velcro......it honestly doesn't hurt.
The strike might make you jump though. LOL


----------



## Moomin1 (31 January 2013)

joeanne said:



			My worst "snake bite" to date was an amazon tree boa that got me right in the belly.
THAT hurt.....LOTS!

Snakes rock though (most reptiles do in fact!)
		
Click to expand...

Agree.  

I absolutely love them.  

Chameleons are amazing - they have me in stitches watching them!  But I am not keen on them being available really due to the complexity of keeping them healthy etc.  People don't realise how awkward they are to look after and a lot end up dying in the wrong hands.


----------



## joeanne (31 January 2013)

Am going to shock myself by yet again agreeing with you Moomin.
Chameloeons should NOT be available to Joe Public. Even experienced keepers struggle at times, with humidity, uv levels, calcium deficiency....*sighs*

But....Luna






Amel stripe






Crimson






Charcoal (NOT Anery  )






Lily






Lewis






And Baby snow


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Is Lewis a royal ?

All i know about cameleons is budwiser and pretty colors  lol

Oh and Boy George pmsl

See can't even spell it lol


----------



## joeanne (31 January 2013)

Yes, both Lewis and Lily are Royal's (or ball pythons if you are a yank!)
Lily was found in an attic, and Lewis was found in a park.


----------



## KHippo (1 February 2013)

I have 7  had 18 at one point but have reduced our collection since then. Currently have 3 royals, a gtp, a carpet, western hognose and a woma python. Much easier than horses lol!


----------



## TheresaW (2 February 2013)

We have Roland the rat snake, and Cuddles the Royal Python. We were given Roland, no idea how old he is, and we've had cuddles since she was a baby. She will be 6 this year. Haven't got any photos on phone.


----------



## joeanne (2 February 2013)

KHippo said:



			I have 7  had 18 at one point but have reduced our collection since then. Currently have 3 royals, a gtp, a carpet, western hognose and a woma python. Much easier than horses lol!
		
Click to expand...

I NEED to see the Woma and the Hoggy. My two most favorite snakes!!
The woma's are simply stunning. 
I had tri coloured hoggies years ago, but just the shape of the face makes me smile


----------



## KHippo (2 February 2013)

Haha here u go joeanne  

Noodle the woma







And diglet the hognose! 







And here's yoshi, the OH's baby!


----------



## hamper05 (2 February 2013)

KHippo said:



			Haha here u go joeanne  

Noodle the woma






Click to expand...

I have to say, I really don't like snakes (sorry everyone!) but that _is_ a beauty.


----------



## KHippo (2 February 2013)

Thanks hamper05! He was only a baby in that pic, don't have any recent pics of him as he thinks everything is food & tries to eat the camera. He's not very clever lol!


----------



## echodomino (2 February 2013)

Where've all you snake people been hiding!! 

I have five, not bad for saying hubby is petrified and said I couldn't have any!! Took 4yrs for him to change his mind, still won't go near them though.

Gert, grey banded king snake:






Ernie, snow corn (he's a bit bigger now):






Aggie, royal python:






Huxley, western hognose:






And last but not least (and if I can persuade hubby not last either  )
Libby, chihuahua mountain king snake:


----------



## KHippo (2 February 2013)

Echodomino do you find your hoggie is a bit mental? Mine is hilarious, often hear him hissing to himself in the evening, he does his bestest cobra impressions at dinner time too, headbutting his mouse like a nutter! Pick him up though & he's like a puppy lol


----------



## jellybean55 (2 February 2013)

Eek some of those snakes are really pretty but they scare the hell out of me, I couldn't stay in a house if there was a snake there


----------



## erminex (2 February 2013)

I have a black blood python 












Reptiles are amazing, but snakes in particular occupy a special place in my heart. Once I move out of the parents house I'll be able to expand, but for the moment it's just the one.


----------



## Floxie (3 February 2013)

Beauuuuuuuuuutiful!

I'd love a hoggie, I think they're cracking lil guys


----------



## echodomino (3 February 2013)

KHippo said:



			Echodomino do you find your hoggie is a bit mental? Mine is hilarious, often hear him hissing to himself in the evening, he does his bestest cobra impressions at dinner time too, headbutting his mouse like a nutter! Pick him up though & he's like a puppy lol 

Click to expand...

LOL he's a lot mental, he hisses and does the "cobra" and he's headbutted me but you pick him up and he just sits there with an "oh you're not going to eat me" look on his face! Has yours played dead yet? I was on ReptileForum UK the other day and someone on there had one who'd flipped over to play dead: 






Seriously how many snakes die with their mouths wide open? LOL



Floxie said:



			Beauuuuuuuuuutiful!

I'd love a hoggie, I think they're cracking lil guys 

Click to expand...

Get one!!  They're awesome little characters, that's what makes me laugh with mine - he's just over a foot long will make 2ft if he's lucky and he does all this "yea I'm tough look at my "cobra" head" and he hisses and headbutts and I find myself thinking hmm what are you really going to do half pint!!


----------



## KHippo (3 February 2013)

Haha echodomino yess he has! We ran out of his usual food & had to downsize for a week, he was like nah, I'd rather die than eat that it's not worth the effort - just rolled over! I was like wtf?!  They have so much personality, definitely a big snake trapped in a small snake's body, never seen a shoelace with as much attitude as our hoggy!


----------



## KHippo (3 February 2013)

erminex said:



			I have a black blood python 












Reptiles are amazing, but snakes in particular occupy a special place in my heart. Once I move out of the parents house I'll be able to expand, but for the moment it's just the one.
		
Click to expand...

Erminex that blood is lush! Would love one but every one I have ever met has been 3kg of pure attitude, I've seen the bruising they cause & it ain't pretty lol! Maybe one day I'll man up & get one


----------



## Floxie (3 February 2013)

Hoggies sound like a lot of fun  Although my mexican black king has more than enough attitude, I'm not sure I need another nutter! He frequently bites himself - I remember once standing with his head submerged in a mug of water trying to get him to let go - he'd probably have cheerfully drowned if I hadn't thought to wave a mouse at him instead 

I adore the playing-dead hoggie thing - "Of course I'm dead, my tongue is sticking out, duh!". I think there's a lovely David Attenborough clip on youtube where he discusses and demonstrates it.

I will probably only get one more snake, and then when I have the room - I got a discount on three vivariums, so I still have one that I haven't built. But they sent 4ft instead of 3ft so they're a bit enormous! Probably overkill for a hognose too  

Other 'wishlist' snakes are the Vietnamese Blue Beauties (absolutely STUNNING but behaviourally very similar to those I already own) or a calm, chunky Royal Python. I'd like that because it would be nice to have something different to my guys - but if I ever came across a blue beauty I'd probably just buy it outright


----------



## erminex (3 February 2013)

KHippo- Bloods are absolute dolls if you handle them from babies, or buy an adult that's known to be docile. I've had mine for a couple years now and I'm yet to see any semblance of aggression. If she's had enough of handling she'll start trying to burrow in to things but has never hissed or anything like that. All manners go out the window at feeding time though- a couple of near pants staining experiences meant I invested in feeding tongs sharpish xD


----------



## echodomino (3 February 2013)

Floxie said:



			Hoggies sound like a lot of fun  Although my mexican black king has more than enough attitude, I'm not sure I need another nutter! He frequently bites himself - I remember once standing with his head submerged in a mug of water trying to get him to let go - he'd probably have cheerfully drowned if I hadn't thought to wave a mouse at him instead 

I got a discount on three vivariums, so I still have one that I haven't built. But they sent 4ft instead of 3ft so they're a bit enormous! Probably overkill for a hognose too 

Click to expand...

It's all show with a Hoggie, mine did it not long after I last posted, I handle them all when I clean them out (they do come out at other times lol not how that sounds!) and he hissed and "cobra'd" then just sat in my hand. 

You could do one of two things with the 4ft viv:

1) Put a Hoggie in it but make sure it has a lot of hiding places so fill it with hides/branches/plants

Or the best option:

2) Split the viv in two and have 2 Hoggies!!!! 

Know from reading the forum a lot of people split their vivs


----------



## flump (3 February 2013)

yellow tree boa





Tai Beauty snake





Albino burm





GTP





Royal





Platinum Golden Child retic





Water Cobra





Burm on my bed!





Angry Tree Boa







Now we just have two corns and a burm!


----------



## Springy (3 February 2013)

ahh some lovely kes o tis thread 

Make Sid look a bit dull bless him, except the heart on his head and his super huge size lol 

Anymore?


----------



## KHippo (4 February 2013)

erminex said:



			KHippo- Bloods are absolute dolls if you handle them from babies, or buy an adult that's known to be docile. I've had mine for a couple years now and I'm yet to see any semblance of aggression. If she's had enough of handling she'll start trying to burrow in to things but has never hissed or anything like that. All manners go out the window at feeding time though- a couple of near pants staining experiences meant I invested in feeding tongs sharpish xD
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, thing is, we seem to have a bit of a talent in ending up with aggressive pets. Currently have the worlds angriest royal. Her favorite thing is to launch out of the top of her tub towards your face. So whenever she needs water or cleaning we have to open it up & have a towel ready to catch the striking beast in before she gets you 

Know what you mean about the tongs, we have a massive set of scissor-style tongs for feeding the GTP lol!


----------



## joeanne (6 February 2013)

I LOVE the woma!!!
You can keep that blood though Eminex.......they are (as already mentioned) ruddy great things to have a temper, which everyone I have ever met has!
So just so you are all made aware....you can all drop me off the following:
The hoggies
The woma
The ATB (the yellow one)
The GTP
And whoever it was that had the mexican black...I WANT that snake!


----------



## Enfys (21 February 2013)

Why haven't I found this before? Fabulous photos of so many varieties.

I adore snakes, absolutely love them, but am not allowed to have them - no room in the house anyway. I used to have snakes many, many years ago, mainly pythons, a few corns and a pair of horrible rat snakes that belonged to my ex. 

What do you all feed yours on? 

The only snakes I see now, and I see a LOT are bog standard garter snakes, usually on or around the muck heap, they overwinter inside in big communal balls. The ducks, unfortunately also love tasty little babies  

Ours grow only to about 3', there is one that lives in the barn somewhere, he is big, and almost gave me a heart attack the first time I saw him when he slid over my foot. 

This one lived under our oil tank all summer.


----------



## echodomino (21 February 2013)

Enfys said:



			What do you all feed yours on?
[/IMG]
		
Click to expand...

Defrosted mice fluffs, small mice and weaner rats. Toying with the idea of trying to Royal on chicks as she's a bit hit and miss with whether she wants her rat or not lol


----------



## SpottyTB (21 February 2013)

OH's got two  (will find some pictures at some point) 

He's got Reuben the Carolina corn (sorry if I get names wrong). He's lovely 

And he bought me (lol) Lola the jungle corn for our anniversary.. She's absolutely stunning to loo at but is fiesty as anything! 

 I'd really like a African Pygmy hedgehog but can't seem to persuade OH to put Lola somewhere else so I can use her viv!!!


----------

